# You can't blame the croc - Bob Irwin



## News Bot (Oct 1, 2008)

*Published:* 01-Oct-08 05:01 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

THE late Steve Irwin's conservationist father Bob Irwin has urged authorities and the public not to retaliate against crocodiles after a suspected fatal attack on a tourist in Cape York.

*Read More...*


----------



## mattmc (Oct 1, 2008)

agreed.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 1, 2008)

Absolutely. Retaliate against humans that assault you not crocs


----------



## chickenman (Oct 1, 2008)

they esspecially shouldnt retaliate against it atm.. seeing as they dont even know he was eaten by the croc in the first place yet, do they?


----------



## LunaLu (Oct 1, 2008)

absolutely! It should be left alone.


----------



## miley_take (Oct 2, 2008)

agreed. I find it's stupid people go on a hunt to find the one animal that killed, but in the process they knock off some more...argh!


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 2, 2008)

Exactly,we dont go kill a dog if it bites some1,so why should they kill a croc,the tourist was in croc country,i do fell sorry for the family,but that doesnt give any right to kill any animal...


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 2, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> we dont go kill a dog if it bites some1


 
In most cases; yeah, we do.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 2, 2008)

Agreed


----------

